# Consejo controladora 5 ejes para CNC casero



## sokoloko (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola amigos,

Tengo un arco de corte CNC de 4 ejes funcionando con una controladora casera y PIC 16F84, pero la voy a actualizar por una comercial para que me de mas velocidad y opciones de control.

Dudo entre estas dos, y el problema es que uso motores de 600mA por fase, y segun las caracteristicas de las placas igual no me valen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Axis-CNC-Step...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41504a009b

o esta:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Axis-TB6560-C...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf03dd255

y estos son mis motores:

http://www.eupac.se/_filebank/download.asp?file=/_filebank/pm55l048.pdf

Pensais que alguna de estas placas es compatible con mis motores?? sino, se podria poner una resistencia en serie para evitar quemar el motor??

Saludos y gracias.


----------

